
Learn Python Programming with the “turtle” Module - dbader
https://dbader.org/blog/python-intro-statements-variables-and-loops#.
======
Sami_Lehtinen
This strangely remindes me about logo.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logo_%28programming_language%2...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logo_%28programming_language%29)

